# Who else uses Vudu Exclusively for PPV?



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I come to love the quality I get(and the prices are in line with other outlets, including Directv) from Vudu enough that it has become my one and only source for PPV. I now make sure when I buy a device that is supports VuDu. 

I have a PS3, a Boxee Box, a Samsung BluRay player(BD-C6900) and an older LG that have all 4 or my TV's covered for PPV on VuDu. As it stands right now, there's no other outlet that I can get 1080p AND DD+.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have used Vudu a few times. I like it. Good selection of movies and the quality is excellent. I really don't have a primary pay-per-view right now as I also use Apple TV but Vudu is slowly becoming my favorite. Just don't like the $5.99 price for HDX. Even though Apple TV peaks out at $4.99, it's 720p but there is DD which, quite frankly, I have a hard time telling the difference between DD and DD+. Apple TV's 720p also looks very good.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

One other thing about Vudu. The buffering seems to be somewhat small. The movie stops and then gives you a chance to downshift to a lower resolution if bandwith is low. That's not good especially if you paid for the HDX version ($5.99) of the movie. The Apple TV can buffer the entire movie so you can start it downloading early to make sure you won't be interrupted.


----------



## Bluejem13 (Apr 7, 2011)

We have had Vudu since it's inception, still have the original console.
Really loved it for a long time, but thing always change...(like Walmart buying the company) What I dont like is the way they bill now, individually. I liked the old way of loading up a set amount. Also don't like the new menu, to much junk.
I may flip over to net flix... Any others worth checking into?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nope. Netflix pretty much does it all for me, but "Crackle" <www.crackle.com> is a nice recent addition, offering uncut movies for free, but with insert ads. Free is good.

If you're looking for a new stb, the Roku stb offers a ton of other programming and content options.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree with Nick. The Roku box is the best value out there. Lots of content to choose from on that box including Netflix. At $59, its a steal for what that box does.

http://www.roku.com/


----------



## larryflowers1367066121 (Feb 16, 2011)

My new Samsung Blu_Ray player (BD-D5700) has Vudu, but I haven't tried it yet. There is a free movie offer so maybe I will give it a go this weekend.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

CyndiWho said:


> We have had Vudu since it's inception, still have the original console.
> Really loved it for a long time, but thing always change...(like Walmart buying the company) What I dont like is the way they bill now, individually. I liked the old way of loading up a set amount. Also don't like the new menu, to much junk.
> I may flip over to net flix... Any others worth checking into?


I havent download a movie. But I do use the Vudu menu. I like it better than the Netflix streaming menu. There is more info about the movie. Plus I like the trailers. With 6meg(more like 5 average) I havent had a problem with HDX trailers. I use a PS3.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Christopher Gould said:


> I havent download a movie. But I do use the Vudu menu. I like it better than the Netflix streaming menu. There is more info about the movie. Plus I like the trailers. With 6meg(more like 5 average) I havent had a problem with HDX trailers. I use a PS3.


Ditto that.

I despise the newer Netflix interface. The web interface used to be much better than the one on the PS3, but now they have changed the Web version to be more like the console version! UGH!

I just want to be able to search by genre!


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> One other thing about Vudu. The buffering seems to be somewhat small. The movie stops and then gives you a chance to downshift to a lower resolution if bandwith is low. That's not good especially if you paid for the HDX version ($5.99) of the movie. The Apple TV can buffer the entire movie so you can start it downloading early to make sure you won't be interrupted.


I was watching a movie trailer the other day in 1080P and it was buffering every 30 to 40 or so seconds, it turned me off from ordering anything from them at this time.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Rented my first vudu movie "Europa Report". 1080p was beautiful. Streamed it with a 10meg no buffering. I notice you had the option to download and view later on the ps3 because of the harddive.


----------

